# Dadipark, Dadizele, Belgium - April 2011 (Pic Heavy)



## LulaTaHula (May 1, 2011)

*The Belgian Roadtrip: Site 6*

Of course, the time came when we had to go home. Not before visiting the playground though! En route back to Dunkerque, we gave ourselves plenty of time to explore and enjoy Dadipark. Opened in 1950, the park was closed following concerns over the safety of several attractions, including an incident in which a visitor lost his arm on one of the rides.

Q: What's the best thing to do with a derelict recreation park, full of dangerous rides? 
A: Leave it wide open, for families with children, and teenagers hell bent on vandalism, to enjoy a day out in!
I'd been prepared for the possibility of seeing others at Dadipark, but I was still amazed to see quite so many people, including the group of youths very brazenly damaging as much as they could.

The theme of the day was to go on everything that could be gone on. And so we did! I happily climbed ladders and the suspension bridge, went down slides, clambered onto rides and very much enjoyed the maze - my favourite find of the day I think 

Many thanks to Mr Bones for his hosting of the trip, and for letting me drive his car on both continents  An excellent adventure was had by all and it's certainly given me the Euro exploring bug...


----------



## mr_bones (May 1, 2011)

good shots, plenty of very usable and 100% safe rides left to play on.


















































​


----------



## klempner69 (May 2, 2011)

Excellant stuff..as for the tables n chairs in the boating lake,they wernt there 4 weeks ago unless the water level has dropped drastically!


----------



## Snips86x (May 2, 2011)

WOW! This is amazing. I love the old till and the floating chairs. How were the rope bridges? Were they safe?


----------



## King Al (May 2, 2011)

Looks like you had a fun time there!! Great pics too  Were was the maze? don't remember that!


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2011)

Great sets of photos, both of you. Really nice to see some more areas here. Those chairs and tables in the lake are rather bizarre...love em.


----------

